# What wormers are safe for pregnant does?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have Molly's wormer from Fiasco but she says not to use it while does are pregnant. (Though in the Hoegger catalog, did not find this warning) 

Can I give them some of Molly's? They are due in less than 1 month, need to start with a wormer. 

Also, on the ivermectin drench, give that orally, right? want to give it to the wethers....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Also, on the ivermectin drench, give that orally, right?


All goat wormers work best when given orally.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I use Ivermectin Plus Injected...but it is given orally rather than injected.

What are most folks using in your area? Some wormers work better than others in different areas.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't give Valbazen during pregnancy. I know ivermectin is safe as is PP. Fenbendazole is safe for pregnant dogs, so I would guess it is ok for goats, but I have never used it. I only use ivermectin during pregnancy. I'm not familiar with the fiasco stuff.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I use* Ivermectin Plus *Injected...but it is given orally rather than injected.


That's not the best choice for *pregnant *goats:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=8934.0



> There is always some risk involved in giving pregnant doe's meds. Some doe's have reportedly aborted pregnancy after being given wormers that contain flukacides.....like *Ivomec+, *or Valbazen.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~shrugs~ I have never had a doe abort on me.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

They do not reccomend using the Ivermectin Plus before 100 days bred. The OP's goats are due in about a month so it would probly be OK. 

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=1vj6rtuk688lvdj5d8fjb5ass1&topic=8934.0

This is a Great link on worms & the different wormers.

I also like the Ivermectin Plus Injectable & Cydectin here for my goats. I try not to give any chemicals to my does' after being bred unless for some reason they really need it. I would always rather save my doe than loose her.
Usually if you worm before breeding then they are fine until the day they kid.

Also when I worm I always re-worm with the same wormer 10 days later. That goes for my does', bucks or wethers.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! Will give wethers the Ivermectin, the does are due in less than a month, so will give them theirs then. Does anyone here use the Hoegger herbal wormer? looks like a good thing..


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Just in case, anything Ivermectin isn't given to kids under 6 mos. old. It crosses the blood brain barrier and young kids are too delicate to have it.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

You are in our area - North East Washington/N Idaho - so straight Ivermectin should do the trick. Ivermectin Plus is not necessary in this area.

Hoegger herbal wormer sure sounds good, but since you really only need to worm your does twice a year here, we just use the "tried and true" Ivermectin.

And we worm orally as well. Also, best to worm your does the day after kidding and pre-breeding (when using the chemical wormers).


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks for that info, Camille. I had not been too regular on worming, as we do not seem to have a problem, but a friend recently lost several goats to Coccidiosis (sp?) and it made me consider doing a better job.
Also, I am trying to find the dosage for regular Ivermectin- Would it be like the plus- 1cc per 30lbs orally?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

What percentage of medicine is in the Ivermectin you have? The injectible, drench, plus, etc. all have different amounts of the actuall medicine in them so you give them at a different rate. All are given orally to goats though.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

5mg per ml- it is the pour on for cattle. Have been reading at Dairygoatinfo trying to find the dosage, so thank you, Katie. found the doseage in the Hoegger catalog, as they sell the same thing.


----------

